# The Hornets today:



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

PG- Davis, (Wesley), Drew
SG- Wesley, Alexander, Augmon
SF- Mashburn, Lynch, Haston
PF- Brown, West, Traylor
C- Magloire, (Traylor), Lang

Team needs:
* Health for its star players.
* A tall backup PG/SG like Antonio Daniels who could nicely complement Wesley and be the third guard in the rotation.
* A bit more depth up front.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

First of all......

1. Hornets next target is Jerome Moiso- they WILL try to resign him. 
2. Hornets will then try to sign EITHER Pack or Anderson (I think KA will get the nod if he agrees to something reasonable, Pack will play for minimum). 
3. They will pursue a trade for a servicable, athletic SG in the early part of the season. (I have no idea if they have made any offers yet but I think they will take care of our FA's first). My opinion is Lynch and Wesley as well as Drew, Traylor and Augmon (cap space) will be used as trade bait. 
4. It is unlikely they will sign any non-hornet FA's.

So the hornets will most likely look like this (assuming KA accepts his role and pay cut)

PG- Davis/Anderson
SG- Wesley/CA/Augmon
SF- Mash/Lynch
PF- Brown/Moiso/West
C- Magloire/Traylor/Lang

IL- Drew/Haston

So.. There is no need for frontcourt depth- we are stacked.
Lets hope we don't get cursed by that injury bug again.

And there is a good chance the roster will look different in the backcourt especially next year.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> First of all......
> 
> 1. Hornets next target is Jerome Moiso- they WILL try to resign him.
> ...


Sounds familiar......sounds like you are copying HH's assessment from HR.com.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah he told us....... he also said in a PM that it the source always 100% correct


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> yeah he told us....... he also said in a PM that it the source always 100% correct


Well, he didn't say they WILL sign Moiso. He said they would try. Based on the article in the paper this morning, his agent indicated that the Hornets gave him a fair offer and he had a tough time deciding. He thinks he can eventually start in Toronto, so he went there.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

so i guess this will throw the plan off, look for a plan B


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, Moiso is out of the picture now. They're looking at Darrell Armstrong rather than KA, but I'd rather them go after a younger guy myself.

Antonio Daniels would seem to be a good fit with Wesley.

As far as getting a SG, it's true that they've got a lot of decent ammo in the form of players with short/ending contracts, but I really don't know who they'd go after. They'd be smart if they just tried to get DeMarr Johnson to come play for them 

But since that's not gonna happen, there are several guys out there that might make sense:

Bonzi Wells: Pro- Portland wants to get rid of him and he's young and talented. Con- He's a racist and a headcase to boot.

Latrell Sprewell: Pro- New York wants to be rid of him and he's a difference making player (look at NY's record with and without him). Cons- He's old and he's a world class jerk.

Cat Mobley: Pro- Young and a good shooter. Con- Undersized, no D-Playing shot-jacker extraordinaire.

Eddie Jones: Pro- Very Good. Con- Old and coming off injury. Bad contract. Would the Hornets even consider a return for him?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Another guy to add to the list: Stephen Jackson- A very good defender, I think he'd fit in well and probably could be had for the MLE.

1 - Davis, (Wesley), Drew (IR)
2 - Jackson, Wesley, Alexander
3 - Mash, Lynch, (Jackson), Augmon
4 - Brown, West, Traylor
5 - Magloire, Rooks, (Traylor), Lang (IR)

They could still use a backup PG too.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Daniels would be a great pick up. He's young and I think he's a great defender. Eddie? That would be weird... but maybe he wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm still looking for Stephen Jackson... although I think we don't have the entire MLE to offer him anymore after giving Darrell Armstrong $3M

1 - Davis, Armstrong, Drew (IR)
2 - Jackson, Wesley, Alexander
3 - Mash, Lynch, (Jackson), Augmon
4 - Brown, West, Traylor
5 - Magloire, Rooks, (Traylor), Lang (IR)


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

that would be a good line up!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> that would be a good line up!


:yes:


----------

